# Who am I ?



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

for sure a Victorian Haplochromine.
I'm guessing a Ishameli 
what is it?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Quite difficult to say but I think it could be H.sp 44 species; H.brownae or another yellow colored species but the head form indicates  by the canial slope being too straight and not a little bit rouned as it is supposed to be  it seems not to be an ishmaeli to me.
xris


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

so it could be simly a H. sp 44 ?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

RE
Yes it could, as it could be also, H.brownae, or H.phytophagus in stress mood, or a Mbipia lutea subdominated. If yu may post a pic with the marking or in dominance mood it would help for sure.
xris


----------

